# super kleer the kieselsol is white and gritty



## gird123 (Mar 18, 2011)

Is it still ok to use?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never seen it gritty before. If I lived close to where you bought it I would exchange it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd say if it's gritty, I would hesitate using it.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 18, 2011)

I would have to agree - that should not be gritty!!


----------



## Flem (Mar 19, 2011)

All of mine has been clear.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

Toss it, sounds like it froze at one time.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 29, 2011)

I just went to use a pack of Super kleer and part A had crystalized also and appeared gritty. It was fine when I recieved it (bought 3) about a month ago. I used one 2 days ago and it was fine. It didn't freeze since I have had it. Who knows? 

I shook it up and used it, (in my brother's sour cherry) will post results. Part b looks fine. Time to put in B.............. bye.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 29, 2011)

In 3 months at room temp it went bad? Thats strange. Let us know how it works. Ive onky seen one bad pack of this and it sure froze during delivery to me.


----------



## gird123 (Mar 29, 2011)

REDBOATNY

That is what mine is like. 

Nate


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 30, 2011)

Well it did nothing overnight. I should have tossed it. Now I have suspended chemicals in three gallons of sour cherry. I think my only option is to get a fresh pack and hope it gathers everything on the way to the bottom.
Will entertain other options?
thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 30, 2011)

REDBOATNY said:


> Well it did nothing overnight. I should have tossed it. Now I have suspended chemicals in three gallons of sour cherry. I think my only option is to get a fresh pack and hope it gathers everything on the way to the bottom.
> Will entertain other options?
> thanks!



Give it a day or two to see what happens.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 31, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Give it a day or two to see what happens.



Its been 2 days and still no sediment. Unusual for super kleer, it usually works within hours. I have a fresh pack on deck but hate to keep adding undrinkables.
Thoughts anyone?
Thanks


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would say add it, it really shouldn't harm anything.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing has dropped out, not even the SuperKleer itself? Did you degas this wine good?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 31, 2011)

It has been degassed and cold stabilized.
Nothing has seemed to drop. I moved it to a warmer area yesterday thinking it would help. It's a shame because it was only slightly cloudy, should have left it longer. I wanted to get everything bottled before fishing started. I know............p,p,p. I will check it Friday after work and decide. I have never had superkleer not work, and quickly. Thanks for the help.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Apr 1, 2011)

Added the fresh super kleer after work, went to the cellar to shrink the closures on the Traminette I bottled Sunday.When I checked the cherry about an hour later, there was already visible sediment. It may turn out ok after all. Pulled of a little for room and it tasted pretty good with some sugar sprinkled in.

Thanks for the help, next time I will toss the finings when in doubt.


----------



## gird123 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just threw mine away


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 11, 2011)

When using Super Kleer do you put any warning on the wine labels for "shellfish allergic beware". If you give a bottle to someone. Just wondering because I just used it on a 7 gallon batch of cran/pom.


----------



## mrzazz (Apr 11, 2011)

The proteins from the shellfish are gone so there is no worry there. Ive emailed SuperKleer many years ago dealing with this matter and they assured me for the purpose its meant for they would have to put a huge disclaimer or warning label on this product if there was any risk. the process used removes any possible proteins so all is good. (From a post by Wade)

Thanks Wade, I finally found a post that answered my question... YEA !!!


----------



## homer (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just this minute looking at a pack I got that was frozen and wondering weather it was OK, the stuff is real expensive, like $2.00, why was I even considering using the stuff. Thanks. bk


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2011)

homer said:


> I was just this minute looking at a pack I got that was frozen and wondering weather it was OK, the stuff is real expensive, like $2.00, why was I even considering using the stuff. Thanks. bk



Expensive? Thats a good price on it. I have seen it almost double that price and for what it does it's awesome. A few of us started buying it in bulk form which really decreases the cost.


----------

